# What brand are your Sunnies? and what do you Lust over?



## pinksugar (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying new sunnies - I need a brown pair to wear with neutrals and brown outfits. Maybe a Euro brand when I get to Italy, or maybe a nice pair here. Not sure yet. Anyway, here are the brands I'm lusting over:

TOM FORD:







Between $400 - $700 (You guessed it, I am not buying tom fords. They are gorgeous to wear though, I tried some on and they are beautifully made)

VERSACE:






About $300-$400

CHANEL:






around $350-$500

and I absolutely love these Oroton sunglasses, the style is called St. Lucia:






These are $215 ish

pics from google and the oroton website, all prices in Australian dollars. So, any suggestions of particularly good brands? does anyone know how much less I'd be looking at paying in Europe for these brands as compared to Australia?


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ooooh those Chanel sunnies are hot! I'd love a pair of Chanel sunnies...one day, a girl can dream!

My newest pair I am sporting are a tortoise shell style from Equip...at a bargain $21.95 lol


----------



## Karren (Jul 6, 2009)

Love the last pair.... My latest pair were on clearence at a local store for like $3.00!! lol


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 6, 2009)

I love the last pair and the Chanels! I have Ralph Lauren ones which were $150 (bought from America) and some Topshop ones which were Â£25.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 6, 2009)

wow Bec, those are hot! I actually saw some on sale in sportsgirl that are kind of similar, $19.95

There really was nothing wrong with them... but I knew I wouldn't ENJOY them. Do you know what I mean? so I didn't buy them. At the mo I'd prefer to lust over something I can't have than buy something for the sake of buying something... lol I'm so weird


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 6, 2009)

These are mine! They were only $15 too lol I love them and don't really need any new ones this year.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 6, 2009)

Those all look great, Rosie!

I buy cheaper sunglasses as I have a tendency to break them. lol. But I love the look of the more expensive sunglasses!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow Bec, those are hot! I actually saw some on sale in sportsgirl that are kind of similar, $19.95
There really was nothing wrong with them... but I knew I wouldn't ENJOY them. Do you know what I mean? so I didn't buy them. At the mo I'd prefer to lust over something I can't have than buy something for the sake of buying something... lol I'm so weird

Oh no, I totally get that, I do it ALL the time!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2009)

I should just buy cheap ones. But I really want that Oroton pair...


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 7, 2009)

All of these are cute. I always feel like I can't pull off sunglasses. I feel so self-conscience trying them out in public lol. Somehow everyone else always has the perfect pair.


----------



## ticki (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm rocking a pair of Burberry that I got for $100 on sale a couple of years back. I'm kind of wanting a pair of Dior glasses.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a pair of Cerruti, i love it !! (got a great discount on it). Let me take a picture of it, i can't find a decent one on the web.

I'd like to have the Aviator version from Ray Ban, i love that brand.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 8, 2009)

I can feel myself caving... LOL I want orotons!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have just been rocking out cheapy aviators from Kohls so far this Summer (Candies and Elle brands). I LOVE aviators. I think they are flattering.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 8, 2009)

I have this weird phobia about aviators... they look so good on other people, but on me they make me feel like my most masculine facial features are being emphasized, so I don't like them somehow... LOL I'm weird


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 8, 2009)

UPDATE!

David Jones (dept store in australia) is apparently having a sale on oroton sunnies! the pair I originally liked is at 50% off, but a really similar pair, called afrique are on sale for only $97!

is it a sign that I want orotons, and suddenly they're on sale?! I'm going to take it as such! still tossing up between afrique and full price st lucia ones!

Afrique:






st lucia:






we all know I love plain things, and the st lucia pair are way plainer, ,and seem slightly better made.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 8, 2009)

After all that, you didn't buy them!? lol BUYYY THEM!



I actually prefer the Afrique ones!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 8, 2009)

lol yes i bought them. I'm not sure that they look as good on me as the st. lucia ones, but i really couldn't justify spending over $100 extra when they look almost exactly the same... I'll put pics up when I look halfway decent hehe


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 8, 2009)

ooh the pair you chose were really nice!





these are my sunglasses:






only mine are quite obviously not real ray bans as they only cost Â£8 from next haha





I have a pair of aviators too.

I love the big sunglasses Bec posted but I have such a dodgy shaped face that they look really odd next to my cheeks, I can only really get away with more masculine shaped sun glasses.


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a pair of Marc Jacobs shades. I totally love them and the bigger the better for me since my head is HUGE! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm loving all your sunglasses!


----------



## amorris (Jul 9, 2009)

The first 2 pics are my current sunnies. Yes, i love aviator-looking sunnies, but huge ones, I know the ray ban ones are too small for my face.. Err not that my face is huge but I love huge sunnies!! These are just AU$15 from paddy's market!












I am thinking of investing on a Chanel sunnies sooon, (once I get a job, of course).. Anyone knows how much they cost?
















Which one do you like better??


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 9, 2009)

chanels are between $300 and $500 upward


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 9, 2009)

Those LV's are ferosh!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 11, 2009)

Mine are (sorry, were) from New Look.. At least until my boyfriend stomped on them this morning and broke them! Haha, he promised to get me a new pair though.

If I had my way I'd get a D&amp;G pair!


----------

